# Dehumidifier



## Karen Guttridge (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all 

Does anyone know where I can buy a desiccant dehumidifier in Cyprus (preferably in Paphos)?

Thank you 

Karen


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I would have thought any of the DIY shops would have these.

Pete


----------



## Karen Guttridge (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Pete - good idea - I'll take a look next week 

Karen


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Karen Guttridge said:


> Thanks Pete - good idea - I'll take a look next week
> 
> Karen


Super Home had them last week, also try Paphos Home Market near the International school.


----------



## Karen Guttridge (Nov 16, 2012)

Many thanks - will take a look 

Karen


----------

